# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Converting STL file to series of layered PBM (bitmap) file

## panthers8913

Hello, 

I am working on a binder-jetting printer and one of the issues I am encountering is converting the STL files I have to a form that can be used by my printhead (Xaar 128). I want to convert the STL file to a series of PBM (1s and 0s) in some form like CSV. Does anyone know any programs that can take an STL and output PBMs in an ordered list for each layer? If this does not exist, does anyone know how to convert an STL file into a series of images for each layer of the part that I can then manually convert to PBM? 

Any information or advice is greatly appreciated!

----------


## fred_dot_u

I'm not so sure about the PBM format, but you can use PrusaSlicer with an MSLA printer configuration to slice 0.050 mm layers, which are then output to a Prusa compatible file format. Once in that format, rename the extension to .ZIP, then extract the files within. I've done this with the slicer settings to 6.35 mm. I was surprised the slicer accepted such a layer thickness, but the results were then ready for cardboard cutting on a laser. The files are .PNG bitmaps, which appear to meet your requirements.

----------


## panthers8913

> I'm not so sure about the PBM format, but you can use PrusaSlicer with an MSLA printer configuration to slice 0.050 mm layers, which are then output to a Prusa compatible file format. Once in that format, rename the extension to .ZIP, then extract the files within. I've done this with the slicer settings to 6.35 mm. I was surprised the slicer accepted such a layer thickness, but the results were then ready for cardboard cutting on a laser. The files are .PNG bitmaps, which appear to meet your requirements.


Thank you! This was extremely helpful! This was exactly what I was looking for.

----------

